# Windsor Knight on it's way!



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

I was directed to BD by my boss who rides a Motobecane from BD. After much debate (and finding this forum on BD-haha all the debate) I decided to jump in. I will be replacing my 18 year old mountain bike I put road tires and drop bar ends on, so anything is up from there. 

I was looking at a Motobecase Vent Noir, but they have not had my frame size for several months. I was waiting, but when my younger brother agreed to do a short Tri with me as part of our workout plans I got the itch for a new bike., I will be letting my bro ride my old Schwinn. (he is more of a runner so he doesn't care.) 

I like the idea of a generic bike with better components, because well, I don't have 2k for a name brand bike. My plan is to post pictures and video of my 290 lb body on my new bike. 

My delivery date on the tracking number is July18th. I'll post updates as I am able.


----------



## chrua (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats! Your going to love it! I just got my Knight 2 months ago and have put ~400 miles on it since!


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

No offense, but can someone with a higher post count congratulate me on my purchase?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

statureman said:


> No offense, but can someone with a higher post count congratulate me on my purchase?


You're joking, right?


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I just thought it was funny given all the controversy surrounding BD shills and all.  no offense to chrua... but his post count is one...


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

*getting closer...*

Tracking update as of this morning:

Maple Grove, MN, United States 07/18/2011 6:17 A.M. Out For Delivery 

My wife is at home waiting to sign for my bike. Can't unbox it becasue I have to run off to my softball game tonight, but I should be able to post a picture or two of the box and my old bike if I hurry enough.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

My post count is just tod over one  but I can't congratulate you since I believe in testing and fitting a bike which you have not done . But I will wish you good luck with your new bike and I hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks snajper69, I agree with you, I spent a little time on a few different bikes and testing is usually preferred. I am sure I have the right frame size; and it has been a learning experience for me. 

When you are here physically most bikes are better : 
http://www.trainmetom.com/?attachment_id=48

Also, my wife just called me and said my bike is in the kitchen.


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

*Too busy to open*

My Mondays are super busy, but I snapped a couple picks last night. I should be able to dig in and give my unboxing report tonight.


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

*setup*

Here are some pics from the set up of my bike. The bike actually came more assembled than I expected it would, so once I viewed the right YouTube vids on tightening the head assembly correctly I was pretty much done aside from putting the front wheel on. I went pretty slowly only because I wasn't to wanting to damage the bike by messing something up.

I did do some adjusting to center the brake pads, and the shifters needed to be adjusted correctly as well as some minor truing of the wheels. All i have left for assembly is to pull my Look pedals off my old bike and throw them on. I am debating paying someone to help me dial in the fit or not. 

The documentation that came with the bike was a joke. It wasn't even for the correct bike 

I'll post a separate ride report soon.

Edit: sorry about the pics, they are one handed iphone pics.


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new bike. I bought my Windsor Knight back in May and have been enjoying it ever since. It was my first road bike. Being on the road is addictive. I've upgraded the pedals to Shimano M-520L (double sided so I don't have to look down to see if I have the pedals right side up to clip), the stem to an adjustable angle one (Forte from performance bike), and a new saddle (Forte Pro SL). I started with doing only 5 mile rides but now try to do 20~25 miles each ride (4~5 times a week). I've logged ~900 miles on it since mid May and will be doing my first metric century next weekend. I'd recommend getting a good bike pump as well to properly inflate the tires. (Topeak Jo Blow II is great). I had been using an old mini pump and it was not getting enough air into the tires (no gauge). I usually pump them to 100psi (will lose some when I take the pump off) and they ride great.


----------

